# Topics > Entities > Companies >  Robotic Research OpCo, LLC, autonomy and robotics solutions, Clarksburg, Maryland, USA

## Airicist2

roboticresearch.com

rr.ai

youtube.com/channel/UCyZV0C2_hSBInPsiIX46O0Q

twitter.com/roboticresearch

linkedin.com/company/robotic-research-llc

Co-founder, CEO and President - Alberto Lacaze

Co-founder - Karl Murphy

COO - Edward Mottern

Products and projects:

AutoDrive, autonomous driving system

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Softbank is pouring $228 million into a self-driving company targeting markets that much bigger opponents haven't touched"

by Alexa St. John
December 10, 2021

----------

